# Cutting condenser motor fan motor shaft



## gary300 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just ordered a new condenser fan motor for my trane XE 900. The shaft on the new motor is way longer that the original, I only need about 2 inches of shaft. What is the recommended way to cut the shaft (1/2") to the proper size? Or is cutting the shaft even recommended.

Thanks


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

No need to cut the shaft if it clears everything.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If it is not hitting the compressor or anything I would leave it alone. Hacksaw works and file off the burr with a file. Hold the part you are cutting off with vise grips and don't grab the part where the blade slides on or burr it.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

I've never cut one that was facing down. I've had to cut a few facing upwards when they were longer then the grill. Then I cut it like Yuri mentioned.

Cheers!


----------



## gary300 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's. Installed the new motor without cutting the shaft and it clears OK.

I have another problem now. I noticed that the plastic fan shroud has cracked in all three locations where it is screwed to the top cover using speed nuts. I drilled three more holes and moved the speed nuts a couple of inches to use portions of the shroud which are not damaged. Looking online it is apparent I am not going to find a replacement fan shroud for this 25 year old unit.

What I am planning on doing is to put a healthy bead of silicone RTV all around the shroud between the top cover and the shroud to give this now fragile part some extra support and cure the buzzing sound I get from time to time which I assume is the shroud vibrating.

Is this a good plan? I guess another method would be to use a bunch of sheet metal screws and washers to further secure the shroud to the top cover.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Silicone will work fine. Use it more as a vibration absorber then as an adhesive. 

Cheers!


----------



## gary300 (Mar 28, 2014)

I put a heavy bead of silicone all the way around the shroud and added six more screws with washers. No vibration or rattling now and that shroud is not going anywhere. I tend to overkill sometimes............


----------

